# [solved]Touchpad,Klawiatura -Xorg nie działają

## meron11

Nie działają touchpad -synaptics i klawiatura  . Netbook asus eee 1000HE.

Log xorg'a

```
netbook log # cat Xorg.0.log

[    26.548] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.4

Release Date: 2011-02-04

[    26.548] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    26.548] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.32-5-686 i686 Gentoo

[    26.548] Current Operating System: Linux netbook 2.6.36-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP Thu Apr 7 23:16:34 CEST 2011 i686

[    26.548] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda6

[    26.548] Build Date: 06 April 2011  08:38:27PM

[    26.548]  

[    26.548] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    26.548]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    26.548] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    26.549] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Apr  7 23:37:55 2011

[    26.655] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    26.655] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    26.692] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

[    26.692] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    26.692] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    26.692] (**) |   |-->Device "VideoCard0"

[    26.692] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    26.693] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    26.693] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    26.693] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    26.750] (**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    26.750] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    26.750] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    26.750] (**) Extension "RENDER" is enabled

[    26.751] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    26.751] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    26.751] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    26.751] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f4de0

[    26.751] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    26.751]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    26.751]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    26.751]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    26.751]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    26.753] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:27ae:1043:8340 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7ec0000/262144, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

[    26.753] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:27a6:1043:8340 rev 3, Mem @ 0xf7f80000/524288

[    26.753] (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

[    26.753] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.753] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.753] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.753] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.753] (II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    26.753] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    26.753] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    26.792] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    26.805] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.805]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.805]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.805]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.805] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    26.806] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    26.873] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    26.899] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.899]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.899]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.901] (==) AIGLX enabled

[    26.901] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    26.901] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    26.901] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    26.918] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.918]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.918]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.918]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    26.918] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    26.918] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    26.918] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    26.928] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.928]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.13.0

[    26.929]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    26.929]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.929] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    26.929] (II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

[    26.947] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtrap

[    26.947] (II) UnloadModule: "xtrap"

[    26.947] (EE) Failed to load module "xtrap" (module does not exist, 0)

[    26.947] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    26.947] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[    26.988] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    26.988]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    26.988]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    26.988] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[    26.988] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    26.989] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    27.001] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.001]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.2.0

[    27.001]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    27.001] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[    27.001] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[    27.001] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[    27.042] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.042]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.14.0

[    27.043]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    27.043]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    27.043] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

   Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[    27.044] (++) using VT number 7

[    27.055] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    27.055] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    27.055] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[    27.055] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[    27.055] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[    27.055] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[    27.055] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[    27.055] (**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    27.055] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[    27.055] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    27.055] (**) intel(0): Option "AccelMethod" "XAA"

[    27.056] (**) intel(0): Option "DRI" "True"

[    27.056] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) 945GME

[    27.056] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "945GME"

[    27.056] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[    27.056] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[    27.056] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[    27.163] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using monitor section Monitor0

[    27.163] (II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/eeepc

[    27.187] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: HSD  Model: 3e9  Serial#: 294867

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): Year: 2009  Week: 25

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): Digital Display Input

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 22  vert.: 13

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[    27.293] (II) intel(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.317 greenY: 0.564

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.131   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): clock: 45.0 MHz   Image Size:  220 x 129 mm

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1077  h_sync_end 1112 h_blank_end 1200 h_border: 0

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 604  v_sync_end 609 v_blanking: 625 v_border: 0

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): clock: 51.4 MHz   Image Size:  220 x 129 mm

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1024  h_sync: 1117  h_sync_end 1152 h_blank_end 1240 h_border: 0

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 617  v_sync_end 622 v_blanking: 638 v_border: 0

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):  

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):  

[    27.294] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff002264e903d37f0400

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    1913010380160d780a86269457519027

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    214f5400000001010101010101010101

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    010101010101941100b0405819203523

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    4500dc8100000019161400d840582620

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    5d231504dc8100000000000000fe0000

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    000000000000000000000000000000fe

[    27.294] (II) intel(0):    0000000000000000000100000000006a

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "HSD", prod id 1001

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): DDCModeFromDetailedTiming: 1024x600 Warning: We only handle separate sync.

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   45.00  1024 1077 1112 1200  600 604 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x0.0   51.42  1024 1117 1152 1240  600 617 622 638 -hsync -vsync (41.5 kHz)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (doublescan mode not supported)

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS1

[    27.295] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x60.0   45.00  1024 1077 1112 1200  600 604 609 625 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[    27.296] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x600"x65.0   51.42  1024 1117 1152 1240  600 601 606 638 -hsync -vsync (41.5 kHz)

[    27.296] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[    27.296] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[    27.296] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Using user preference for initial modes

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[    27.320] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[    27.320] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (220, 130) mm

[    27.320] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (118, 117)

[    27.320] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    27.320] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    27.321] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    27.336] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    27.336]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.0.0

[    27.336]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    27.336] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    27.336] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    27.337] (II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[    27.337] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    27.337] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[    27.337] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    27.337] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[    27.337] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1024x600 stride 4096, tiled

[    27.366] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    27.366] (II)         solid

[    27.366] (II)         copy

[    27.366] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    27.366] (II)         put_image

[    27.366] (II)         get_image

[    27.366] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[    27.366] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    27.369] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[    27.385] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[    27.390] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[    27.390] (==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

[    27.390] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[    27.391] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[    27.391] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[    27.391] (WW) intel(0): Option "NoDDC" is not used

[    27.391] (WW) intel(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

[    27.391] (WW) intel(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

[    27.391] (WW) intel(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

[    27.391] (==) intel(0): hotplug detection: "enabled"

[    27.392] (--) RandR disabled

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    27.392] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    27.680] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[    27.680] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[    27.680] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[    27.681] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[    27.681] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[    27.681] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[    27.681] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    27.682] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

[    28.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    28.676] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.676] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.676] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.677] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.677] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.677] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.679] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event4)

[    28.679] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.679] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.680] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.680] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.680] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.680] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.729] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event2)

[    28.729] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.729] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.730] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.730] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.730] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.730] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.731] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    28.731] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    28.732] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    28.732] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.732] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.733] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.733] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.733] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.733] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.743] (II) config/udev: Adding input device CNF7129 (/dev/input/event7)

[    28.743] (**) CNF7129: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.744] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.744] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.744] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.744] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.744] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.750] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Asus EeePC extra buttons (/dev/input/event6)

[    28.750] (**) Asus EeePC extra buttons: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.750] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.751] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.751] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.751] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.751] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.753] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event5)

[    28.753] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    28.753] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.754] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.754] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.754] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.754] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.755] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event8)

[    28.755] (**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    28.755] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    28.756] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module evdev

[    28.756] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[    28.756] (EE) Failed to load module "evdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.756] (EE) No input driver matching `evdev'

[    28.756] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    28.756] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)
```

/etc/make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gtk -gnome -hal  alsa -gtk gtk gtk2  libnotify"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

Moje pierwsze gentoo .Na tym samym netbooku mam też debiana, skopiowałem od niedo xorg'a i to samo 

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"

#     Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

#EndSection

Section "Files"

    #RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "GLcore"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard0"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option        "XkbModel" "pc105"

         Option      "XkbLayout" "latam"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse0"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option        "Protocol" "auto"

    Option        "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option        "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    #DisplaySize      230   140    # mm

    Identifier   "Monitor0"

    VendorName   "CPT"

    ModelName    "4c4"

    #Modeline    "1024x600"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"               # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"             # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"           # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"               # [<bool>]

    Option      "DRI"                    "True"

    Option      "NoDDC"                  "True"

    Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"  "True"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"         "True"

    Option      "RenderAccel"            "True"

    Option        "AccelMethod" "XAA"

    #Option        "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"

    #Option      "ExaNoComposite" "false"

    Identifier  "VideoCard0"

    Driver      "intel"

    VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

    BoardName   "Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Enable"

    Option "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier "Screen0"

    Device     "VideoCard0"

    Monitor    "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth     24

    Virtual 1024 600

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     1

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     4

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     8

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     15

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     16

    EndSubSection

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth     24

        Modes "1024x600"

    EndSubSection

#    SubSection "Display"

#        Viewport   0 0

#        Depth     32

#        Modes "1024x600"

#    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

     Group        "video"

     Mode        0666

 EndSection

```

Startuje SLiM ale nie mogę nic wpisać.Last edited by meron11 on Fri Apr 08, 2011 5:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lsdudi

najpier wprzeczytaj to. 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

A tutaj masz przykładową konfiguracje dla myszki i klawy

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "mouse-all"

        Driver "evdev"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## meron11

Dzięki że zadałeś sobie trud przeczytania logów i X'orga którego wygenerował .....  Twoja konfiguracja klawiatury i myszki oczywiście nie działa .......

//edit podniosłem  :Smile: 

----------

